# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  !ของมันต้องมี!ยาสามัญประจำรถ ไม่ต้องเคลมสี ไม่ต้องพึ่งคาร์แคร์ ราคาสบายกระเป๋า

## XpressMusic3

!ของมันต้องมี!ยาสามัญประจำรถ ไม่ต้องเคลมสี ไม่ต้องพึ่งคาร์แคร์ ราคาสบายกระเป๋า
!!!ดูคลิปให้จบ แล้วคุณค่อยตัดสินใจ!!!
TEL : 086-667-9050
LINE ID : kritsana1991
น้ำยาลบรอยขีดข่วน หลอดละ 350.- จาก 990.-
ชุดน้ำยาดูแลความสะอาดภายในรถ ชุดละ 499.- จาก 899.-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Qu-nIry0s0&t=55s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j_0XrUPiSM







ของมันต้องมี1 !!! น้ำยาลบรอยขีดข่วน รอยขนแมว รอยเบียด รอยเฉี่ยว คราบละอองสี
คราบยางมะตอย คราบขี้นก คราบเหลืองของโคมไฟ คราบสนิม โดยที่สีไม่หลุด ไม่ด่าง ใช้ได้กับรถทุกสี
เพียงแค่หลอดเดียวก็เอาอยู่ เพียง 350บาท ปกติหลอดละ990บาท ปริมาณ 150ml. 
****ฟรี ผ้าไมโครไฟเบอร์ 1 ผืน****

ของมันต้องมี 2 !!! น้ำยาทำความสะอาดเบาะ&น้ำยาเคลือบเบาะ 
-ใช้ทำความสะอาด ฟอกเบาะผ้ากำมะหยี่ เบาะหนังเทียมและหนังแท้
-ทำความสะอาดได้ทุกชิ้นส่วนภายในห้องโดยสาร ให้เหมือนรถป้ายแดง
-ใช้ทำความสะอาดได้ทุกพื้นผิวที่มีความสกปรก เช่น อุปกรณ์ เฟอร์นิเจอร์
ราคาแพง โซฟา พรม นาฬิกา เครื่องประดับ เครื่องครัว
- ช่วยขจัดกลิ่นอับ กลิ่นไม่พึงประสงค์
-ไม่ด่างไม่กัดวัสดุและและผิวหนัง
และเมื่อทำความสะอาดแล้วก็ต้องดูแลรักษาให้ภายในรถของคุณ ดูใหม่อยู่เสมอ 
ด้วย น้ำยาเคลือบเบาะ สูตรพิเศษกันความร้อน รังสียูวี ป้องกันไม่ให้ภายในรถของคุณดูสีจาง หรือ ลอกร่อน 
พร้อมบำรุงไปในตัว ใช้ได้ทั้งภายในรถ เฟอร์นิเจอร์ กระเป๋า รองเท้า คุ้มสุดๆๆ
เพียงชุดเดียวก็เอาอยู่ ชุดละ 499บาท ปกติราคา 899บาท
น้ำยาทำความสะอาดภายใน ขนาด 250 ml. 
น้ำยาเคลือบเบาะ ขนาด 250 ml.
****ฟรี ผ้าไมโครไฟเบอร์ 1 ผืน ฟองน้ำ 1ก้อน****

----------


## XpressMusic3

ของมันต้องมี1 !!! น้ำยาลบรอยขีดข่วน รอยขนแมว รอยเบียด รอยเฉี่ยว คราบละอองสี
คราบยางมะตอย คราบขี้นก คราบเหลืองของโคมไฟ คราบสนิม โดยที่สีไม่หลุด ไม่ด่าง ใช้ได้กับรถทุกสี
เพียงแค่หลอดเดียวก็เอาอยู่ เพียง 350บาท ปกติหลอดละ990บาท ปริมาณ 150ml. 
****ฟรี ผ้าไมโครไฟเบอร์ 1 ผืน****

ของมันต้องมี 2 !!! น้ำยาทำความสะอาดเบาะ&น้ำยาเคลือบเบาะ 
-ใช้ทำความสะอาด ฟอกเบาะผ้ากำมะหยี่ เบาะหนังเทียมและหนังแท้
-ทำความสะอาดได้ทุกชิ้นส่วนภายในห้องโดยสาร ให้เหมือนรถป้ายแดง
-ใช้ทำความสะอาดได้ทุกพื้นผิวที่มีความสกปรก เช่น อุปกรณ์ เฟอร์นิเจอร์
ราคาแพง โซฟา พรม นาฬิกา เครื่องประดับ เครื่องครัว
- ช่วยขจัดกลิ่นอับ กลิ่นไม่พึงประสงค์
-ไม่ด่างไม่กัดวัสดุและและผิวหนัง
และเมื่อทำความสะอาดแล้วก็ต้องดูแลรักษาให้ภายในรถของคุณ ดูใหม่อยู่เสมอ 
ด้วย น้ำยาเคลือบเบาะ สูตรพิเศษกันความร้อน รังสียูวี ป้องกันไม่ให้ภายในรถของคุณดูสีจาง หรือ ลอกร่อน 
พร้อมบำรุงไปในตัว ใช้ได้ทั้งภายในรถ เฟอร์นิเจอร์ กระเป๋า รองเท้า คุ้มสุดๆๆ
เพียงชุดเดียวก็เอาอยู่ ชุดละ 499บาท ปกติราคา 899บาท
น้ำยาทำความสะอาดภายใน ขนาด 250 ml. 
น้ำยาเคลือบเบาะ ขนาด 250 ml.
****ฟรี ผ้าไมโครไฟเบอร์ 1 ผืน ฟองน้ำ 1ก้อน****

----------


## XpressMusic3

ของมันต้องมี1 !!! น้ำยาลบรอยขีดข่วน รอยขนแมว รอยเบียด รอยเฉี่ยว คราบละอองสี
คราบยางมะตอย คราบขี้นก คราบเหลืองของโคมไฟ คราบสนิม โดยที่สีไม่หลุด ไม่ด่าง ใช้ได้กับรถทุกสี
เพียงแค่หลอดเดียวก็เอาอยู่ เพียง 350บาท ปกติหลอดละ990บาท ปริมาณ 150ml. 
****ฟรี ผ้าไมโครไฟเบอร์ 1 ผืน****

ของมันต้องมี 2 !!! น้ำยาทำความสะอาดเบาะ&น้ำยาเคลือบเบาะ 
-ใช้ทำความสะอาด ฟอกเบาะผ้ากำมะหยี่ เบาะหนังเทียมและหนังแท้
-ทำความสะอาดได้ทุกชิ้นส่วนภายในห้องโดยสาร ให้เหมือนรถป้ายแดง
-ใช้ทำความสะอาดได้ทุกพื้นผิวที่มีความสกปรก เช่น อุปกรณ์ เฟอร์นิเจอร์
ราคาแพง โซฟา พรม นาฬิกา เครื่องประดับ เครื่องครัว
- ช่วยขจัดกลิ่นอับ กลิ่นไม่พึงประสงค์
-ไม่ด่างไม่กัดวัสดุและและผิวหนัง
และเมื่อทำความสะอาดแล้วก็ต้องดูแลรักษาให้ภายในรถของคุณ ดูใหม่อยู่เสมอ 
ด้วย น้ำยาเคลือบเบาะ สูตรพิเศษกันความร้อน รังสียูวี ป้องกันไม่ให้ภายในรถของคุณดูสีจาง หรือ ลอกร่อน 
พร้อมบำรุงไปในตัว ใช้ได้ทั้งภายในรถ เฟอร์นิเจอร์ กระเป๋า รองเท้า คุ้มสุดๆๆ
เพียงชุดเดียวก็เอาอยู่ ชุดละ 499บาท ปกติราคา 899บาท
น้ำยาทำความสะอาดภายใน ขนาด 250 ml. 
น้ำยาเคลือบเบาะ ขนาด 250 ml.
****ฟรี ผ้าไมโครไฟเบอร์ 1 ผืน ฟองน้ำ 1ก้อน****

----------


## XpressMusic3

ของมันต้องมี1 !!! น้ำยาลบรอยขีดข่วน รอยขนแมว รอยเบียด รอยเฉี่ยว คราบละอองสี
คราบยางมะตอย คราบขี้นก คราบเหลืองของโคมไฟ คราบสนิม โดยที่สีไม่หลุด ไม่ด่าง ใช้ได้กับรถทุกสี
เพียงแค่หลอดเดียวก็เอาอยู่ เพียง 350บาท ปกติหลอดละ990บาท ปริมาณ 150ml. 
****ฟรี ผ้าไมโครไฟเบอร์ 1 ผืน****

ของมันต้องมี 2 !!! น้ำยาทำความสะอาดเบาะ&น้ำยาเคลือบเบาะ 
-ใช้ทำความสะอาด ฟอกเบาะผ้ากำมะหยี่ เบาะหนังเทียมและหนังแท้
-ทำความสะอาดได้ทุกชิ้นส่วนภายในห้องโดยสาร ให้เหมือนรถป้ายแดง
-ใช้ทำความสะอาดได้ทุกพื้นผิวที่มีความสกปรก เช่น อุปกรณ์ เฟอร์นิเจอร์
ราคาแพง โซฟา พรม นาฬิกา เครื่องประดับ เครื่องครัว
- ช่วยขจัดกลิ่นอับ กลิ่นไม่พึงประสงค์
-ไม่ด่างไม่กัดวัสดุและและผิวหนัง
และเมื่อทำความสะอาดแล้วก็ต้องดูแลรักษาให้ภายในรถของคุณ ดูใหม่อยู่เสมอ 
ด้วย น้ำยาเคลือบเบาะ สูตรพิเศษกันความร้อน รังสียูวี ป้องกันไม่ให้ภายในรถของคุณดูสีจาง หรือ ลอกร่อน 
พร้อมบำรุงไปในตัว ใช้ได้ทั้งภายในรถ เฟอร์นิเจอร์ กระเป๋า รองเท้า คุ้มสุดๆๆ
เพียงชุดเดียวก็เอาอยู่ ชุดละ 499บาท ปกติราคา 899บาท
น้ำยาทำความสะอาดภายใน ขนาด 250 ml. 
น้ำยาเคลือบเบาะ ขนาด 250 ml.
****ฟรี ผ้าไมโครไฟเบอร์ 1 ผืน ฟองน้ำ 1ก้อน***

----------


## XpressMusic3

ของมันต้องมี1 !!! น้ำยาลบรอยขีดข่วน รอยขนแมว รอยเบียด รอยเฉี่ยว คราบละอองสี
คราบยางมะตอย คราบขี้นก คราบเหลืองของโคมไฟ คราบสนิม โดยที่สีไม่หลุด ไม่ด่าง ใช้ได้กับรถทุกสี
เพียงแค่หลอดเดียวก็เอาอยู่ เพียง 350บาท ปกติหลอดละ990บาท ปริมาณ 150ml. 
****ฟรี ผ้าไมโครไฟเบอร์ 1 ผืน****

ของมันต้องมี 2 !!! น้ำยาทำความสะอาดเบาะ&น้ำยาเคลือบเบาะ 
-ใช้ทำความสะอาด ฟอกเบาะผ้ากำมะหยี่ เบาะหนังเทียมและหนังแท้
-ทำความสะอาดได้ทุกชิ้นส่วนภายในห้องโดยสาร ให้เหมือนรถป้ายแดง
-ใช้ทำความสะอาดได้ทุกพื้นผิวที่มีความสกปรก เช่น อุปกรณ์ เฟอร์นิเจอร์
ราคาแพง โซฟา พรม นาฬิกา เครื่องประดับ เครื่องครัว
- ช่วยขจัดกลิ่นอับ กลิ่นไม่พึงประสงค์
-ไม่ด่างไม่กัดวัสดุและและผิวหนัง
และเมื่อทำความสะอาดแล้วก็ต้องดูแลรักษาให้ภายในรถของคุณ ดูใหม่อยู่เสมอ 
ด้วย น้ำยาเคลือบเบาะ สูตรพิเศษกันความร้อน รังสียูวี ป้องกันไม่ให้ภายในรถของคุณดูสีจาง หรือ ลอกร่อน 
พร้อมบำรุงไปในตัว ใช้ได้ทั้งภายในรถ เฟอร์นิเจอร์ กระเป๋า รองเท้า คุ้มสุดๆๆ
เพียงชุดเดียวก็เอาอยู่ ชุดละ 499บาท ปกติราคา 899บาท
น้ำยาทำความสะอาดภายใน ขนาด 250 ml. 
น้ำยาเคลือบเบาะ ขนาด 250 ml.
****ฟรี ผ้าไมโครไฟเบอร์ 1 ผืน ฟองน้ำ 1ก้อน****

----------


## XpressMusic3

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Frown:  :Big Grin:  :Frown:  :Big Grin:

----------


## XpressMusic3

!ของมันต้องมี!ยาสามัญประจำรถ ไม่ต้องเคลมสี ไม่ต้องพึ่งคาร์แคร์ ราคาสบายกระเป๋า
!!!ดูคลิปให้จบ แล้วคุณค่อยตัดสินใจ!!!
TEL : 086-667-9050
LINE ID : kritsana1991
น้ำยาลบรอยขีดข่วน หลอดละ 350.- จาก 990.-
ชุดน้ำยาดูแลความสะอาดภายในรถ ชุดละ 499.- จาก 899.-

----------


## XpressMusic3

TEL : 086-667-9050
LINE ID : kritsana1991

----------


## XpressMusic3

!ของมันต้องมี!ยาสามัญประจำรถ ไม่ต้องเคลมสี ไม่ต้องพึ่งคาร์แคร์ ราคาสบายกระเป๋า
!!!ดูคลิปให้จบ แล้วคุณค่อยตัดสินใจ!!!
TEL : 086-667-9050
LINE ID : kritsana1991

----------


## XpressMusic3

!ของมันต้องมี!ยาสามัญประจำรถ ไม่ต้องเคลมสี ไม่ต้องพึ่งคาร์แคร์ ราคาสบายกระเป๋า
!!!ดูคลิปให้จบ แล้วคุณค่อยตัดสินใจ!!!
TEL : 086-667-9050
LINE ID : kritsana1991

----------


## XpressMusic3

!ของมันต้องมี!ยาสามัญประจำรถ ไม่ต้องเคลมสี ไม่ต้องพึ่งคาร์แคร์ ราคาสบายกระเป๋า
!!!ดูคลิปให้จบ แล้วคุณค่อยตัดสินใจ!!!
TEL : 086-667-9050
LINE ID : kritsana1991

----------


## XpressMusic3

!ของมันต้องมี!ยาสามัญประจำรถ ไม่ต้องเคลมสี ไม่ต้องพึ่งคาร์แคร์ ราคาสบายกระเป๋า
!!!ดูคลิปให้จบ แล้วคุณค่อยตัดสินใจ!!!
TEL : 086-667-9050
LINE ID : kritsana1991

----------


## XpressMusic3

!ของมันต้องมี!ยาสามัญประจำรถ ไม่ต้องเคลมสี ไม่ต้องพึ่งคาร์แคร์ ราคาสบายกระเป๋า
!!!ดูคลิปให้จบ แล้วคุณค่อยตัดสินใจ!!!
TEL : 086-667-9050
LINE ID : kritsana1991

----------

